# BBC Documentary



## KTyger (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

My name is Kwabs, I am a working on a BBC 3 documentary looking at the modern day 'Battle of the Sexes'.

We are looking for young men interested in attending a free pick-up artist workshop - filming will take place on the 6th of Feb in London.

We are offering free advice from one of the UK'S top pick up artists. Feel free to email me on [email protected] if you would like to have a chat about the workshop and the documentary.

Thanks your time,

Kwabs


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

2nd one today. Nowt to do with barbie, dungeons and gimp masks is it??


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> 2nd one today. Nowt to do with barbie, dungeons and gimp masks is it??


where do i sign?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

@IGotTekkers lol


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


> @IGotTekkers lol


He's the one leading the workshop...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Only young men...bit ageist then; guess you don't want gays as well.

How about Midgets...are they welcome?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Visit my profile tell me how big your cock is and if there's anyone likely to come looking for you soon and that's it 

I provide the masks :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zasker said:


> where do i sign?


Says YOUNG men put ya pen down.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


>


Breach of trust!!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Says YOUNG men put ya pen down.


im only 23, anyways i shave my beard off ill look like a kid.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you like me Kwabs?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Do you like me Kwabs?


lol, where are you getting all these pics from?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes said:


> lol, where are you getting all these pics from?


My private stash....pm Verno.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zasker said:


> im only 23, anyways i shave my beard off ill look like a kid.


Are u really?????


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Do you like me Kwabs?


starting to think you have a midget fetish :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> My private stash....pm Verno.


These need to go into my dwarf thread


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

KTyger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Kwabs, I am a working on a BBC 3 documentary looking at the modern day 'Battle of the Sexes'.
> 
> ...


I don't need a workshop for something I'm a pro in lol


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Are u really?????


yeah srsly...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> starting to think you have a midget fetish :lol:


What's wring with that? Are you midgetist...est ..... Oh whatever


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zasker said:


> yeah srsly...


Ok


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Fear of Midgets Phobia - Achondroplasiaphobia


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> What's wring with that? Are you midgetist...est ..... Oh whatever


nout wrong with it, i just wouldnt go that low.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I don't need a workshop for something I'm a pro in lol


you do realise its not a workshop on picking up the take away.


----------



## KTyger (Jan 27, 2015)

Feel free to ping an email to [email protected] if your interested in taking part

K


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> nout wrong with it, i just wouldnt go that low.


You don't have to if they're stood up :wink:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> You don't have to if they're stood up :wink:


well that depends what you plan on doing to your midget.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

BBC :confused1: Big Black C0ck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> BBC :confused1: Big Black C0ck


I'm in lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> well that depends what you plan on doing to your midget.


Handstands are good too :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@KTyger

Links to your other work, credentials???

Crimewatch doesn't count!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Roughcut TV - One of the fastest growing independent television production companies in the UK.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> you do realise its not a workshop on picking up the take away.


Oh bollox... right then that's me out


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sammym said:


> He's the one leading the workshop...


Yeah I was gonna say, I don't need any help with daygame, ita not my thing anymore, I'm a club and tinder fiend. Op who is your leading pick up artist? Is it rsdmax? If it is ill come, the guy is a ****ing legend.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

In all seriousness - how sad and desperate would you look if you went on the tv learning how to talk to women...

I can see why they asked on here.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


>


fvck me - it`s @TommyBananas


----------



## KTyger (Jan 27, 2015)

Feel free to email me on [email protected] if you would like more details about the workshop and the documentary.


----------

